# ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht



## Anglerbalu (1. April 2005)

Als ich heute die Zeitung aufschlug ( hab ein Abo einer Irischen Zeitung, da ich vor langer Zeit mal dort war ) und den 1. Bericht sah, konnte ich meinen Augen nicht trauen....Irische Angler, haben am 22. Maärz dieses Jahres einen riesigen toten Hecht aus dem See gezogen...Zu der größe gab es keine Angaben...aber ein Bild war, bzw ist dabei.....ich habe es eingescannt....Zum vergleich liegt eine Zigarettenschachtel daneben....Als ich das gelesen habe, habe ich direkt einen Bekannten in Irland angerufen(der auch Fischer ist) und er hat gesagt, das es stimmt, das der Hecht so groß war...
Nun fragt sich dort jeder, was dem Fisch passiert ist #q 
Aüßerlich zeigt er keine verletzungen....
Aber seht selbst.....

http://img225.exs.cx/img225/1981/riesenhechtl4ob.jpg


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

April April #h   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Wie lang schätzt du den?Der sieht gar net so groß aus,der sieht aus wie son kleiner 90er,aber wenn man dann die Zigarrettenschachtel sieht!


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Der ist höchstens 85-90.Die Zigarettenschatel ist voll die Verarschung


----------



## Tyron (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Der ist nicht groß!!!!!!!!!!!! Die Zigarettenschachtel isn Fake!!


----------



## Anglerbalu (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Das ist echt....so war es in der Zeitung, und die kennen Aprilscherze net die Iren....


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Dann wäre ein Grashalm etwa 35 cm lang,wenn die Zigarettenschatel stimmen würde


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Des ist ne Verarschung(zumindest von der Zeitung)


----------



## Angler-NRW (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

April, April.   :m 
Das sieht ja wohl ein Blinder mit 'nem Krückstock, dass das ein Fake ist. |supergri


----------



## Anglerbalu (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

haste schonmal was von hohem Gras gehört?


----------



## Anglerbalu (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

@ Angler-NRW....

ein Blinder kann nicht sehen


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Und nen Artikel über nen Riesenhecht ohne Größenangaben-voll sinnlos!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Der Hecht hätte dann `ne Größe von fast drei Metern, geht ja |kopfkrat   

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Lachsy (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

ist vollkommen schleckt gefakte worden, da gab sich jemand keine Mühe. die proportionen stimmen nicht.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## schaeffer_matze (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

WOW....hab noch nie so große grashalme gesehn!!!:q  Oda gibts in irland nur so kleine zigarettenschachteln :q 
FAKE


----------



## Piotr84 (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

das ist ein fake 100% prozentig immer diese April scherze.hahahahahahahahaha lustig find ich das nicht.aber egal
Bitte das thema :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=49515

Gruß piotr84


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*



> hab noch nie so große grashalme gesehn!!!



Mensch, das ist Bambus :m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Lechfischer (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Große Hechte haben ne andere Form.Irgendwann wächst das Auge nicht mehr.Wenn Hechte wirklich groß sind,erkennt man das an dem im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße kleinen Auge.Entweder haben die dich verarscht, oder du verarschst uns.


----------



## Angler-NRW (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

@Anglerbalu: Ne echt? ;+ 
Das ist eine ironische Redensart. |supergri


----------



## Tyron (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

@ Anglerbalu: Sie es doch ein, dass das ein Fake ist!!!!!!! Ist doch wirklich eindeutig!


----------



## Anglerbalu (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

@ Lechfischerletzteres ist das richtige


----------



## Anglerbalu (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*



			
				Tyron schrieb:
			
		

> @ Anglerbalu: Sie es doch ein, dass das ein Fake ist!!!!!!! Ist doch wirklich eindeutig!


 
Ich sehe ein, das meine keinen Spaß verstehen...zum Glück gibt es hier aber schon noch welche die es verstehen....

z.B. Angler-NRW oder Andreas Thomsen 

Aber Du musst einsehen( @ TYRON), das ich dich verarsch haber!!!


APRIL APRIL


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*



> z.B. Angler-NRW



na und mich  , ein bischen Spaß schadet doch keinem!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Gesangsverein (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

beim faken von dem Bild hättest du dir aber mehr Mühe geben können 
...egal es ist April und das is wunderbar, weil jetzt is es nur noch ein Monat bis bei uns die Raubfische wieder offern sind! (und dann fang ich natürlich so nen Hecht wie da oben nur, dass dann die Proportionen stimmen *g)


----------



## Anglerbalu (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*



			
				Gesangsverein schrieb:
			
		

> beim faken von dem Bild hättest du dir aber mehr Mühe geben können
> ...egal es ist April und das is wunderbar, weil jetzt is es nur noch ein Monat bis bei uns die Raubfische wieder offern sind!


 
Wollte nur mal schnell was hinhauen 

Juhu...noch ein Monat dann kommt der Hecht wieder  ( bzw dann ist er wieder offen)


----------



## Angler-NRW (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Hey Jungs  #h 

habt ihr das schon gesehen?

da kann man seine Kumpels auch mit verarschen am 1. April. :m 

Vielleicht kennt ihr es schon?

http://www.veltins.de/content/friendfresher.php?von=TF


Und wer ist heute schon von Arbeitskollegen richtig verarscht worden?

MFG 
Basti


----------



## Tyron (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

@ anglerbalu: Neee mein Freund, mich haste auch nicht verarscht, ich habs doch auch nicht geglaubt...


----------



## Anglerbalu (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

Ich sag ja du verstehst keinen SPaß!!

@Angler-Nrw...

cool...aber bin nochnet 18


----------



## Tyron (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

@ Anglerbalu: Klar verstehe ich Spaß, aber dann muss es auch witzig sein!!!!!!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

allein schon der rücken sagt alles ! Beweis gefällig ? :m


----------



## Tyron (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

@ counter-striker::m :m :m :m :m :m


----------



## Counter-Striker (1. April 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

:q :q :q :q Einfach kopieren , einfügen , einfügen usw... kann ich auch :q


Beweis nochmal ?? :q


----------



## fishkiller12 (3. August 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*

riesengras looool

fake²³


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2005)

*AW: ACHTUNG - Riesenhecht*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hecht hätte dann `ne Größe von fast drei Metern, geht ja |kopfkrat



Mindestens 3,15 m !!!!    |muahah:


----------

